# GAF TPO Standing Seam Profiles



## Chris M (Feb 21, 2013)

I have around 2000 of the GAF standing seam profiles in my warehouse. They were over ordered for a job about 3 years ago and I need to liquidate them to free up some inventory dollars.

If anyone is interested please let me know. At this point we would be willing to entertain any reasonable (or unreasonable for that matter) offer. I would even be willing to handle the shipping.

They are boxed and have been stored inside. I would be happy to mail out a sample piece to use as a color example.

This could potentially save you a considerable amount of money if your project calls for the standing seam look with the functionality of TPO.

Chris


----------

